# What to add



## ruffmeister (Oct 24, 2002)

Vote here for what you would like to see added next


----------



## serpent (Oct 25, 2002)

how about a tutoral section where there can be posts on anything to do with GBA emulation. ie,writting, backup,fixing, bios's, ftp'ing, irc help,etc.....

serpent


----------



## ruffmeister (Oct 25, 2002)

come on guys and girls add some comments too and please vote


----------



## D2_ (Oct 26, 2002)

im sure game reviews would be greatly apprectiated by bypassers. it would help decide if they want to d/l it or not. but of course there would have to be a pretty large amount of ppl maintaining the forum cuz the more ppl=more reviews


----------



## Trune (Oct 26, 2002)

Trune here,

I think like not full game reviews, like it just has a short 2 liner info on it, a out of 5 star rating, and what kind of genre it is.


----------



## D2_ (Oct 26, 2002)

i suppose there could be those as well. just that if u want more in-depth reviews there would be one sitting there just waiting for u to take a look at it


----------



## ent (Oct 26, 2002)

i don't like sounding negative but i really preferred the old site, because it was easier to use. you really need to make it so there is no bottom scroll bar, and put the releases up the top in a table like before, instead of one line links. that's pretty much why i voted against this layout. i like the idea of the forum and everything, but the old site was just soo much easier to use and quicker.


----------



## D2_ (Oct 26, 2002)

i wouldnt really know as i found about this site not too long ago but, i liked how the curent rom releases were displayed in the old site.(with this icons for the download button


----------



## ent (Oct 26, 2002)

exactly, that is what this is missing.


----------



## neocat (Oct 26, 2002)

Yup, I'd like to see an old rom section


----------



## serpent (Oct 26, 2002)

i think there should also be a news section, anything thats pertinant to the scene both in the forum and some snipet of it on the 'portal" page.


serpent


----------



## ruffmeister (Oct 26, 2002)

come on guys thi version is ytops isso easy and forums are great


----------



## D2_ (Oct 26, 2002)

no offence but ive seen better layouts


----------



## joeywheeler1992 (Oct 27, 2002)

I would like to have a FTP place


----------



## ruffmeister (Oct 27, 2002)

yeah but this is easy


----------



## D2_ (Oct 27, 2002)

ftp's are easy to use too


----------



## Pepsi-Man (Oct 28, 2002)

maybe they ALL should be added over time?


----------



## ruffmeister (Oct 28, 2002)

could be a good idea wont it, but i suppose only a certain amount of stuff can be added really


----------

